# GTO Stolen.....



## GT NO! (Oct 1, 2004)

Well, put a deposit on a black w/ red int GTO yesterday. Filled out the purchase order, signed it. All set to pick it up this morning! 

Get to the dealer this morning and they say "sorry we sold it to someone that wanted the red interior"...I'm like WTF????? I had a deposit on the car and it was agreed I would be picking it up this morning. Sales Mngr said oh no problem I got another one with blk inside....and some goofy stripes on the side, i'm like uh no I picked out the one that is here on this p.o. along with the vin # and I would like to pick up my car. Well the car is long gone, dealer says too bad, I get pissed, dealer tells me to leave.

What do I do now??? Does anyone know how to contact the Pontiac Regional Zone Rep? I need his direct #........


----------



## powder (Sep 29, 2004)

thats pretty messed up dude... they can't do that... in fact they shouldn't have even kept it out there after you signed the papers. you have a copy of the papers right? so go to the sheriffs department for that county and say i payed for this car w/ this vin # and it was sold this morning. then take the sheriff to the dealership to talk to the manager of that branch.


----------



## GT NO! (Oct 1, 2004)

I signed the p.o. but not the lease yet, I had to get my insurance papers this morning before I could sign the lease, they told me I needed to insure the car before I signed the lease,,,so I did


----------



## powder (Sep 29, 2004)

thats the most rediculous thing ive ever heard...


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

What a bunch of crooks.

I personally can't stand the thought of the "L" word-- Lawyers-- but in this case it sounds as if you've no recourse. You had a contract, and they violated it. They have to make it right. The only thing these bastards respond to is the threat of litigation. Tell them that you are getting your attorney involved unless they spew up a red-interior GTO. You may actually have to follow through, however. Do you have a L....L....cough...lawyer?


----------



## GTOJOE (Sep 10, 2004)

Good luck getting ahold of a Regional Zone Rep. I have been waiting on one for 2 weeks now.  
Joe


----------



## GT NO! (Oct 1, 2004)

At this point because of the incident I am not even interested in any GM vehicle, I think I have the right to boycott the entire corporation because they are responsible for their dealers. I mean the dealer is probably the most important part of an enjoyable experience when attaining and owning a car , they are the only port of communication with the corporation as well as a reflection of the image the corproation wishes to portray. It is at the dealer level that people say, I love or I hate GM. Maybe I am not being fair, but when I am ticked off.....

GTO JOE...how have you been trying to get ahold of the regional rep? A few years back I got the # for the Chevy Rep, but I wasnt supposed to have the #. My dads good friend owns a Chevy dealer and kinda 'slipped' me the #. It took a matter of two converations with him to accomplish what I attempted to accomplish over 4 months with Chevy Customer Service Hotline. 

Anyhow, does anybody have an inside connection at a Pontiac dealership??? They should be able to get with the rep.


----------



## GT NO! (Oct 1, 2004)

*P.S. The dealer name is Sawyers Ponitac in E. Lansing, Michigan....dont buy from them!!!*


----------



## 1stGTO (Sep 19, 2004)

*Customer Beware!!!*

Get this, 

I bought my GTO with a sun/moonroof installed. Well it makes a gushing noise , and there were some other issue I had with the GTO, but the dealership reassured me they will have everything fixed. Well after weeks of adjustments, no good. I was told this was a aftermarket part (that the dealer had installed) hell I bought the one on the show room floor. to the point.

The Sales Manager actually said to me on the phone cause in person, I would still be in jail after breaking his jaw..

he said. "Hey, buyer beware" so I informed him I'll let everyone know that if you deal with Jack Walker Pontiac in Miamisburg,OH... buyer beware!!!

Now where do I go for service since it appears to me that service after the sale is not vaild for my GTO any longer at that dealership? :shutme :shutme :shutme


----------



## GT NO! (Oct 1, 2004)

Man that sucks....I think they should be responsible unless you signed a waiver saying no warranty on the roof


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm very saddened to hear any troubles with Pontiac & GTO.

All I can say is that my sales guy seems to put a lot of stock in calling the 800 number listed in your owners manual. Give it a try.

---Larry


----------



## Neo-GTO (Sep 29, 2004)

Don’t mis-place your loyalty on this. Its not really Pontiac’s or GM’s fault. They do not have much control over a dealers sales practices. That’s why dealers can charge whatever they want, and basically do whatever they want. The dealers are franchises, but are not owned by the parent company. The only real way the dealers can be controlled is through awards/incentives and/or the threat of pulling the franchise.

That said, I would just try a different dealer and see if they can find a GTO to your liking. There are still plenty of them around, and I am sure most dealers would be willing to trade one to the dealer you go to since they are not moving off lots. Ask around and see if you can find a recommended dealer.



As a side story about dealer abuse, I had a Pontiac dealer purposely sabotage ignition components on my Fiero to try to add on extra sales. They were nearly new components, and I had the car in for EGR system diagnostic work. When they called that it was the ignition module and wires, which were new and working fine, I was suspicious. I told them I’d want the parts back and not to replace them. So they graciously put “quality used” wires on my car, and handed me the old ones. Car ran bad. Got home, they had put on used wires that arc all over, and poked a hold in the coil to distributor wire to make it look like the coil was arcing (that one was mine, not a used one too). They also damaged the rest of my wires so they were unusable. Man I was po’d! I notified Pontiac, and filed a DMV complaint and got an investigation. They decided there was no proof the wires (two weeks old) were in good condition when I took it in, and that they could have “burned” through even though the ignition system was in perfect working order. Anyway, it wasn’t Pontiac’s fault this dealer had a service department full of sleezes. I’d still consider Pontiacs, but I’d never frequent that dealer again!


----------



## GTOJOE (Sep 10, 2004)

GT No
I am dealing with Customer Service right now. :shutme I am playing by the rules for now. I used to work in the service department of the dealer that i bought my GTO from. We are going to let C.S. hang themselves first. 
Dont let that dealer get to ya. Find another dealer and get yourself a GTO. They are cheap right now. Alot of bang for the buck! As a matter of fact i think they have a black/red GTO on the lot were i got mine. 
Most of the time a good dealer can solve most issues before you have to deal with C.S. Mine is a Sales/Price issue. Bought it on the 31st, they got alot cheaper on the 1st.  

Joe


----------



## BLUSHIRT35 (Sep 13, 2004)

*to nogto*

dude go to anoher dealer with your problem and see if they would help you then maybe they can get the sale from you . you know what i mean . they might say hey we will steer you in your direction thats need maybe even make calls for you just so you buy it from them worth a try


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

my advice......throw a brick through their main show room window, what a D&$# HEAD.


----------

